# Broody chick



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

She hatched today. 6 more eggs to go. I moved momma and eggs and chick inside till nursery is finished


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Stop with the cute pictures!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

#2


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

OMG....that's so cute!!!!!!!!!!! Hoping that one day I'll be lucky enough to see that as well.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Keep churning them out ME!That 1st chick was soooo cute!!!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

They are soo adorable. 15 babies right now, 8 eggs in incubators. 
I just sold the legbar trio 2 females 1 male chick so I'll be down to 12 once the guy pics up the 2 week olds...


----------

